# يستأنس



## إسكندراني

ماذا يقصد بالضبط من يقول
*فلان يستأنس بحديث فلان
*؟


----------



## WadiH

بل المقصود يستدل أو يسترشد، كالذي يستأنس بالنار في الظلام
مثال: يمكننا الاستئناس بكلام الدكتور فلان في هذه المسألة


----------



## إسكندراني

*يستدل  * توضح لي المعنى شكرا لك
آنستوا وشرفتوا


----------



## momai

يرتاح نفسيا  وتعني تأالف


----------

